# Hedgehog age in Human years??



## lcam85

So I found this on a site and I'm wondering if there is any truth to it:

2 month old human = 10 year old hedgehog
6 month old human = 20 year old hedgehog
14 month old human = 30 year old hedgehog
3 year old human = 40 year old hedgehog
3 1/2 year old human = 50 year old hedgehog
3 3/4 year old human = 60 year old hedgehog
4 year and 2 month old human = 70 year old hedgehog
5 year and 4 month old human = 80 year old hedgehog
6 year and 2 month old human = 90 year old hedgehog
7 year and 8 month old human = 100 year old hedgehog

Let me know what you think


----------



## Kalandra

The hedgehog to human age chart is the handy work of Z. G. Standing Bear. There was an article printed in the IHA News a year or two ago about how the chart came about... A portion of that article is below:



> In 1999 (when the average American human life span was said to be 76 years of age, I undertook a project to relate hedgehog to human ages through the use of a mainframe research computer at Colorado State University. Several life landmarks were estimated for both humans and hedgehogs, questioning both human medical professionals and prominent hedgehog breeders and veterinarians. The data points that were used included when humans and hedgehogs can go on solid food, when they can first conceive, when they generally stop conceiving, when diseases of old age begin, average life expectancy, the generally oldest longevity, and standard deviations around those data points. Of course, these are all estimates and the human figures were derived from United States averages (naturally, in a place like Somalia, the results would be markedly different). The data were analyzed using two statistical software packages and then averaged. The software used was the Statistical Package for the Social Sciences (SPSS) and the Biomedical Data Package (BMDP). Some of the statistical analyses used were multiple regression analysis, analysis of variance, and canonical correlation analysis. The resulting averages between the two statistical packages are reported in the table accompanying this article, and the age comparison is illustrated by hedgehog age in months compared to estimated human age.


----------



## LizardGirl

I think it makes a lot more sense to switch "human" and "hedgehog", so the ages reflect realistically for each of them?


----------



## Kalandra

I didn't even pay attention to that chart, yes, the human and hedgehog should be reversed. I think a couple of the data points may be off from the chart that was given to me by Standing Bear for the IHA News too.

The version we published in the IHA news was a lot longer. It had 100 points of data, representing each year of a human's life from 0 to 100 and gave the age of the hedgehog for each of those years. The article is published in the IHA News, May-June 2011 Volume 13 Issue 3. The same issue that had a DIY of cage liners.


----------



## shetlandlover

Kalandra said:


> I didn't even pay attention to that chart, yes, the human and hedgehog should be reversed. I think a couple of the data points may be off from the chart that was given to me by Standing Bear for the IHA News too.
> 
> The version we published in the IHA news was a lot longer. It had 100 points of data, representing each year of a human's life from 0 to 100 and gave the age of the hedgehog for each of those years. The article is published in the IHA News, May-June 2011 Volume 13 Issue 3. The same issue that had a DIY of cage liners.


Sorry to drag up an old thread, is there anyway to get a copy of the news letter or the article? I'm very interested.


----------



## allilicious

my hedgehog is a year and a half old. about how old do you think that is that in people years? just curioous!
Thanks!
Alli Richardson
[email protected]


----------



## Grinny

So sonic the hedgehog (The Character) who's 15 canonically. would he be 190 years old? which makes his franchise which is 30 years old, 380 years old.


----------



## Katten

6 year and 2 month old human = 90 year old hedgehog

My Coconut is six years and 3 months old. She honestly hasn't changed a whole lot. She has some dental problems and is harder to wake up sometimes, but I'd say she's closer in behavior/stamina to my father, who is turning 68 tomorrow, than a 90 year old.


----------



## MaterialGworl

Katten said:


> 6 year and 2 month old human = 90 year old hedgehog
> 
> My Coconut is six years and 3 months old. She honestly hasn't changed a whole lot. She has some dental problems and is harder to wake up sometimes, but I'd say she's closer in behavior/stamina to my father, who is turning 68 tomorrow, than a 90 year old.


Oh wow that's one of the older hedgies I've seen on this site. What's your secret? 😭😅


----------

